# Fishtail??



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this what some are referring to as a fish tail?? If so what does it mean and how do I fix it?? Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like fish tail to me. See how the hair is split at the tail end, like a fish? Her coat is also very rough...she is very copper deficient, which means you'll have to bolus her. What loose mineral is she getting now?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

goat mineral by manna pro. I did copper bolus her yesterday but not sure if she chomped on the capsule. Should I try again or do I have to wait a bit??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It doesnt matter if she chews on the capsule, the results should be the same. Almost everyone has had a goat chomp on a capsule, with no problems! You should eventually see her coat improving, as the copper slowly takes effect.

Worms can also cause rough coats, so you can look into that as well...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it might take a few treatments to get full results..we started with giving boluses every 3 months...now we do it twice a year..


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Worms can also cause rough coats, so you can look into that as well...


We have gone down that road and treated for the whole gammet from mites to lice to ringworm and the usual wormer too. Probably the copper.

When should I do another dose then??


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

The copper bolus may help but depending on the doe and level of deficiency you may want to try adding in Replamin Plus to your regimen. Boluses are slow release. So the copper can take forever to really help and get into their system. 

I had a doe who had sweetlix for loose minerals free choice 24/7 and I bolused her 2 times in 6 months. Couldn't get it to go away. Started her on Replamin and now her tail's finally normal again. Some areas require a lot of supplementing for copper. I live in one such place. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

When should I do the next copper??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to allow the bolus to work and give her another one in 3 months, to be safe.

I say this because, if she is overdosed giving her this and that of copper, there is no going back and she can die from over doing it. There is no cure if overdosed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I really don't think your doe has what I call fish tail.

Look at the link and you will see Fish tail

http://nigeriandwarfgoats.ning.com/...4125126:Comment:36908&xg_source=msg_com_forum


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> I really don't think your doe has what I call fish tail.
> 
> Look at the link and you will see Fish tail
> 
> http://nigeriandwarfgoats.ning.com/...4125126:Comment:36908&xg_source=msg_com_forum


Having looked at those ones I would have to agree ... it doesn't look like that at all!! Do you have any thoughts??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Your doe has the beginning of a fish tail, it's just starting to split in places. That's exactly how my doe's tail was, but it went back to normal after bolusing this winter. Once they're severely deficient the tail will be bald at the tip and look like those pictures. 
I'm guessing that her tail is a mild form of it because she's getting good loose minerals. Without those she'd look a whole lot worse on the tail end....


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't know if it is significant but she chews her tail all the time too...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure she has loose salt and minerals, if she chews on it, she may be craving them.


----------

